# Mass extinction an hour after birth--> any ideas why?



## FieroRumor (Apr 25, 2005)

A friend of mine had a chinese ooth hatch out yesterday,a bunch of little guys running all over and then, within an hour, they all died! temp was around 75-80, the humidy was ok, and it was ventilated. Any ideas what could have caused this?


----------



## Ian (Apr 26, 2005)

I have heard, that if they arerican originated, a lot of deaths can be caused from lack of space. I may be worng (and will prob b corrected) but I think that is what can sometimes cause deaths. What size enclosure were they in??

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2005)

I have had a lot of them die but not in the same day. It usually takes place over several days.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 26, 2005)

hmmmm, sounds like the you have a "bad" ooth laid by a unhealthy or unfit female.  sorry.


----------



## Leah (Apr 26, 2005)

I have seen this happen before, and in the cases I have seen, there was a problem in the hatching container. Usually it had a slight fungal problem and the air inside was not fresh.

It could be due to any number of things, weakness, heat, cold, inappropriate humidity..


----------



## summerland (May 1, 2005)

Were these wild caught? It is possible that they had a parasite. While I haven't actually seen this myself, I do a huge amount of reading and have read about this possibility.

Good Luck Next Time,


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2005)

Doubt it was a bad ooth or parasites. I think Leah has the right theory.


----------

